# Ab sofort auch Schnur im Top - Shop



## Anglerboard-Team (5. April 2002)

So Jungs und Mädels,
der Schnurtest ist abgelaufen und wir präsentieren Euch hier die Ergebnisse.

Beide Schnüre bieten letztlich viel fürs Geld. Es mag vielleicht bessere Schnüre geben, es mag billigere Schüre geben. Aber was für uns Angler in der Praxis wichtig ist:
Die Schnüre sind praxistauglich mit einem sehr guten Preis – Leistungs – Verhältnis für die gebotene Qualität.

Wenn Ihr nun also Schnur braucht, könnt Ihr sie über den Top – Shop bestellen. Ihr bekommt dafür eine praxistaugliche Schnur, bei der das Preis – Leistungs – Verhältnis stimmt und unterstützt darüber hinaus noch das Anglerboard.

Besonders großes Lob bekam die geflochtene „Powerline“ von Gigafish.
Alle waren in der Praxis mit der Schnur zufrieden, die Probleme sind die gleichen wie bei allen geflochtenen Schnüren:
Durchmesser läßt sich nicht mit dem von Monoschnüren vergleichen, sondern scheint meist dicker zu sein. Wobei die Poewerline auch gelobt wurde, da der Durchmesser wohl ziemlich nahe am angegebenen Wert liegt.
Tragkraft am Knoten ist deutlich geringer als die lineare (deswegen am besten No Knots verwenden!)
Ansonsten wurde die sehr runde und enge Flechtung und die für eine geflochtene sehr glatte Oberfläche gelobt.
Auch läßt sich die Schnur sehr gute werfen und hat für eine hochwertige geflochtene Schnur einen guten Preis:

Deswegen ab sofort im Top – Shop, 600m kosten 68,00 Euro inkl. Versand.

Die ultra 2000 von gigafish ist ebenfalls eine hochwertige und preiswerte Schnur.
Allerdings wurden her Schwächen in Bezug auf die Tragkraft festgestellt. Wenn aber eine Monoschnur statt der versprochenen 7,3 „nur“ 6,5 kg hält, hat das in der Praxis keinen so großen Einfluß.
Wichtiger ist da die Knotenfestigkeit: Hier sollte man keinen Schlaufenknoten verwenden, sondern einen Wirbelknoten, da beim Schlaufenknoten bei der Schnur weniger Tragkraft festgestellt wurde.
Auch die glatte Oberfläche und das Wurf- und Drillverhalten wurden im allgemeinen gelobt. 
Die Schnur ist ansonsten auch positiv beurteilt worden, mit Noten zwischen 1,5 und 3.
Sie läßt sich gut werfen und macht in der Praxis keine Probleme.

Daher werden wir sie ab sofort auch im Top – Shop anbieten, zu 1000m – Preisen zwischen 28,00 und 49,00 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------

